# No sound (sony vaio laptop)

## Vasyl Mayovets

Hi 

Last week bought a new laptop ( SONY VAIO VPCEB1M1E) and decided to install gentoo . But I have some problems with settings, and I really appreciate all who can help me.  I could not adjust the sound. I hear sound only in a headphones but very quietly.

Here are some options of my gentoo.

```

vmvaio vasyl # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822

03:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e230

03:00.4 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381 (rev 11)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)

```

I were create my config with alsaconf

```

cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf 

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

ALSAMIXER TOP INFO

```

Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                         

│ Chip: Realtek ALC269                                                                                                                      

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                   

│ Item: Master [dB gain: -2.00]          

```

With alsamixer a set all channels (MASTER,PCM,HEADPHONES) to max value but I still do not hear sound.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vasyl Mayovets,

Alsamixer also has mute controls,

```
│     ├──┤     ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤      │

│     │OO│     │OO│              │OO│     │MM│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│      │

│     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │
```

 located under the sliders.

MM == Mute

OO == Active

All controls are muted by default. Do not unmute any controls with IEC in their names.

These controls are for digital sound in;lut and output. If any one of them is active, the card will switch to digital operation and the analogue part will not work at all.  It can do analogue or digital sound, but not both at the same time.

----------

## Vasyl Mayovets

When I run alsamixer I see:

```

                                   ┌──┐             ┌──┐             ┌──┐             ┌──┐             ┌──┐                                               │

│                                              │▒▒│             │▒▒│             │▒▒│             │▒▒│             │▒▒│                                               │

│                                              │▒▒│             │▒▒│             │▒▒│             │▒▒│             │▒▒│                                               │

│                                              ├──┤             ├──┤             ├──┤             └──┘             └──┘                                               │

│                                              │OO│             │OO│             │OO│                                                                                 │

│                                              └──┘             └──┘             └──┘                                                                                 │

│                                               97             98<>98           98<>98          100<>100         100<>100                                             │

│                                       <     Master     >   Headphone         Speaker            PCM        Front Mic Boost   

```

Sorry but I do not understand what I need to do  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vasyl Mayovets,

The |OO| beneath the controls shows they are not muted, which is correct. 

The snd-hda-intel driver is not very good at working out your exact hardware configuration.

Provided it is compiled as a module, you can help it by telling it your hardware.

You will find a list for your Realtek ALC269 codec in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

Try 

```
modprobe -r snd-hda-intel

modprobe snd-hda-intel model=<something_from_list>
```

Rinse and repeat until you have tried all the options or it works.

When you make it work, we know what to add to the configuration.

----------

## Vasyl Mayovets

Hi, NeddySeagoon

Thank you for your assistance. I've completed all the steps which you indicated & tried all the options specified in documentation but did not get the desired result. After two days of searches in google I discovered that this is alsa bug (that fixed in latest version 1.0.23). 

Below I'll describe the steps that will help owners of the same as my laptop temporarily activate the sound. 

```

# download & install hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz (Unfortunately not in portage so must be installed manualy(configure, make:) )

# cp hda-verb /usr/bin

# echo "/usr/bin/hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x19 SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x22 &>/dev/null" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

# echo "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

# reboot

```

Note to enable kernel options for HWDEP

```

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

```

I found this solution at ubuntu bugtracker but lost link. Fortunately I have good memory  :Smile: . In the future I hope that this bug is fixed in the kernel, but if someone knows how to fix this correctly  please write.

----------

## paynalton

 *Vasyl Mayovets wrote:*   

> Hi, NeddySeagoon
> 
> ```
> 
> # download & install hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz (Unfortunately not in portage so must be installed manualy(configure, make:) )
> ...

 

thanks!!!! this work for me!

I'm using a Sony Vaio VGC-LV180ME Desktop with a Intel Sound Card. My steps:

```

wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/misc/hda-verb/hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz

tar -xvf hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz

cd hda-verb-0.3

make

#cp hda-verb /usr/bin

#echo "/usr/bin/hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x19 SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x22 &>/dev/null" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

#echo "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

#update-modules

#/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

#hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x19 SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x22

#aplay test.wav

```

----------

